# 1/28/20 Speckled trout....went out with a bang !



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

After I got off work this afternoon, I figured that I might as well get one last speckled trout trip in before the closure Saturday. I probably won't mess with them again until November. It's been another awesome winter for me with the specks ! I've had a blast and I thanked the Good Lord for it on my way back up the river this afternoon. I may try to switch over and do a little red and striper fishing before the weather warms up. Anyhow back to today, the mullet were far and few between but I finally found a small area that had a few mullet jumping so I eased in and made a few cast. I hooked a nice red and got him boatside and reached for the net and off he came ! Dang it ! I slipped down the bank a bit and got a nice trout. I stuck my manual power pole in and went to work on them. I only caught a few undersized trout today, most of the trout I caught were good keepers. I caught my limit pretty quick, but I continued to fish until about 30 minutes before dark , just releasing the rest. The picture isn't the best ...it was nearly dark when I got back to the dock. Tight lines to ya'll !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You've been puttin a hurtin on em! Nice job!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job, Russ! You've been stacking them up this winter.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a fine mess, pretty soon they'll shut it down to 1 per fisherman!!! hahaah


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Mighty fine!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job Russ.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job Russ, Howd you cook them?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm fixing to drop'em in some yellow cornmeal and salt and pepper and boil them in some hot grease here in just a few minutes.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Chow time !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I just found out that Alabama didn't close with Florida. So l might get to go again before it warms up.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Go get 'em Russ. Report back.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job, Russ!


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

That's a nice end to the FL season. Great looking supper.


----------

